
Why Square Has the Credit Card Industry on the Run - atularora
http://gigaom.com/apple/why-square-has-the-credit-card-industry-on-the-run/
======
nantes
I worked in the same building as Dave in 2009 and 2010. Dr. Dave is the
quintessential small business. He provides local, intelligent, and honest PC
repair and his clients absolutely rave about his service.

